# To wing it or not...



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello all,

I have just purchased a brand new Black Edition 40 TSFI S-Tronic in Turbo Blue with the Technology pack, Comfort and Sound pack, Parking Assist and Pro Plus pack...

However because i already own a 16 plate TT, I've always been a sucker for the retractable rear wing and i decided to have Audi take off the fixed wing that the car comes with. have i made a mistake? Has anyone with a Turbo blue Black edition got any photos with and without the rear wing so i can decide?? :?

Thanks all!


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Ace McCloud said:


> have i made a mistake?


Nope not in my opinion. Had a blue with a fixed wing when they closed the order books in early 2018 because of the new fuel consumption rules and you got whatever was on order already. When they reopened the order books in 2019 I ordered one in red with the retractable wing. Not regretted it since.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I have 2019 black edition, but in red so not much use! I did not go for fixed spoiler as in my view they look better with it down but it is personal choice. For me with the fixed spoiler being black it dominated the back of the car. The one thing I was really happy I changed were the rings to black, they really suit the black edition.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Heath said:


> The one thing I was really happy I changed were the rings to black, they really suit the black edition.


This is something i absolutely want to do!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

A TT with that rear wing just doesn't look good at all IMO. Good call to option it off


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Mark Pred said:


> A TT with that rear wing just doesn't look good at all IMO. Good call to option it off


Mark, have you got a photo of your back end for me to have a look at please?  :roll:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the fixed wing on the black edition - especially on White TT models with the wing being black!

Is it easy to buy and fit for a non black edition ?


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

From what I hear, it's easier to have the retractable wing and later buy the fixed wing than the other way around.

This is due to wiring and what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like it's part number 8S0827948E unsure how you get the original one off the car though!

EDIT - looks like the above part number isn't the fixed wing but the normal wing


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

wlondoner said:


> Looks like it's part number 8S0827948E unsure how you get the original one off the car though!


Just take the fuse out at a guess. Could be wrong though.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ace McCloud said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > A TT with that rear wing just doesn't look good at all IMO. Good call to option it off
> ...


Have a look on Audi Approved web site. There's usually quite a few BE on sale with lots of pics. But no pic of Mark's back end I'm afraid.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Retractable spoiler is smart, fixed spoiler is meh. imho :roll:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

The standard spoiler looks a bit rubbish when up when the car is parked in my opinion, the fixed one looks really impressive


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in the minority and prefer the fixed spoiler.

Like has been said, it will be easier to add the fixed spoiler to a retractable spoiler equipped car than the other way round


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm not keen on the fixed spoiler at all. Especially since you can leave press a button to leave the retractable one up if you so desire. But each to his/her own I guess.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Found a quick video from an Audi dealer showing it off a bit better than some pics I've seen


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I got the part number wrong in previous post

I have no idea what the part number is for the black edition black fixed wing!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

You can just get the wing but when you enquire at Audi there are quite a few parts that accompany it.

There is a new base plate and fixings so that it doesn't move / wobble.

Someone on the FB group had it done and it was around £1600 painted and fitted.


----------



## Geordie252 (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's a couple of picks


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

For my eyes the MK3 is the only version of the TT that looks good without the wing. With the MK2 I thought the run out Amplified black cars wore the black rear wing rather well, especially with body colour upstands. But I am really not sure on the MK3 Black Edition.

Thing is it is part of the "Black" styling pack which you are paying for. If you don't want the wing then maybe the S-line spec with Plus pack (For the privacy glass) would be an option. You could also add the diamond cut 20 inch Y wheel option, a bit more expensive but a fine looking car with the silver / grey accents.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Barmybob said:


> For my eyes the MK3 is the only version of the TT that looks good without the wing. With the MK2 I thought the run out Amplified black cars wore the black rear wing rather well, especially with body colour upstands. But I am really not sure on the MK3 Black Edition.
> 
> Thing is it is part of the "Black" styling pack which you are paying for. If you don't want the wing then maybe the S-line spec with Plus pack (For the privacy glass) would be an option. You could also add the diamond cut 20 inch Y wheel option, a bit more expensive but a fine looking car with the silver / grey accents.


I do actually really like the black accents. Truth be told the only reason why I ask is probably showing off the wing. The more I see it, the more I like it. I even went to an Audi garage earlier to see what it could look like.

Tomorrow I will make a decision either way but thankyou.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Geordie252 said:


> Here's a couple of picks


So that's what it looks like...I do like that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Barmybob said:


> Thing is it is part of the "Black" styling pack which you are paying for. If you don't want the wing then maybe the S-line spec with Plus pack (For the privacy glass) would be an option. You could also add the diamond cut 20 inch Y wheel option, a bit more expensive but a fine looking car with the silver / grey accents.


This sounds reasonable, but doesn't really add up financially. The list price difference between the S line and the Black Edition is £1600. For the S line, the Plus pack costs £1295 and the 20 inch alloy upgrade costs a whopping £1100. That adds £2395, which is a lot more than the difference between the trim options. Also, the 20 inch alloys on the Black Edition are black gloss, whereas the ones available as an upgrade to the S line are standard silver colour. Depends what colour you prefer obviously. Same wheel.

One thing I noticed in passing (on the configurator) is that _Deluxe Automatic Air Conditioning_ now appears to only be available as part of the Plus Pack? It was a standalone option when I bought mine in 2018. Assume therefore that the OP is happy with the standard aircon setup. Its a real pain how Audi bundle things - often unrelated - into "packs", so you often end up paying for things that you don't really want.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> This sounds reasonable, but doesn't really add up financially.


I did say it was slightly more expensive and he had already said his order included the "Plus Pack." Actually, even with the wheels added, it would be a £100 saving :lol:

S-line 45 Quattro with all packs & 20 inch wheels = £45,500 OTR (Code A51G4XA2)
Black Ed 45 Quattro with all packs = £45,600 OTR (Code AAN7FRRX)


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Opening up those two builds in different windows and switching between both, I actually prefer the silver with the blue 



Blade Runner said:


> One thing I noticed in passing (on the configurator) is that _Deluxe Automatic Air Conditioning_ now appears to only be available as part of the Plus Pack? It was a standalone option when I bought mine in 2018. Assume therefore that the OP is happy with the standard aircon setup. Its a real pain how Audi bundle things - often unrelated - into "packs", so you often end up paying for things that you don't really want.


2019 & 2020 has been a real mess on the TTRS configurator in the UK. Many of the options seem to be hidden in the trim packs, and there is no apparent way to mix and match :x


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/downloa ... &mode=view
Can you confirm you get the centre dial without the RS Logo on the black edition please


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

tristan2 said:


> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=441189&mode=view
> Can you confirm you get the centre dial without the RS Logo on the black edition please


This is another extra, it doesnt come standard on the BE, mine has it and it doesnt have RS on it


----------



## Paul.3177 (Jun 30, 2020)

Here's my rear wing, why the hell are my photos rotating


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Photo is on it's side, but it is taken at a poor angle to see spoiler properly.
Fixed spoiler will always improve the look of a Mk2 or 3 TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Photo is on it's side, but it is taken at a poor angle to see spoiler properly.
> Fixed spoiler will always improve the look of a Mk2 or 3 TT.
> Hoggy.


When I enlarge the photo it appears correctly and you can see the spoiler which looks great

edit &#8230;&#8230; ah ah when I enlarge the photo on my phone it appears correctly &#8230;.But when I enlarge it on my windows PC it remains at a poor angle....0's and 1's at play me finks [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------

